# Sunday project



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

I finally got to work on our 520 this afternoon and pulled the rollamatic off & put the wide front on after getting it home. My wife and daughter were good help. Now on to the clutch and trying to figure out why the hydraulics squeal when trying to raise the 3 point.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Great pics !
As for the squeal,has it sat for a while,or run low on fluid? Any possibility of an air leak,or a plugged hydro filter ?


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I have a service manual for the model 50, I know the 520 is newer and improved but I may be able to look up some things for you that would also pertain to the 520 if you ever need.


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I forgot to mention, keep the pictures coming, I have a 60, 70, and a b


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

I started out with a Ford 5000 diesel, this 520 & a mint B & needed to settle on one. This 520 was my Father in Laws & by far my favorite. I painted it 30 years ago & it was used every day for some chore. He retired it about 15 years ago when he bought a 4055 JD. He let the neighbor borrow it & he put a log splitter on it & the hydraulics squealed after that & the 3 point won't lift now. I pulled the head for valve job in 2012 & replaced the manifold. I just blasted & painted the front wheels & mounted new tires & tubes. I need to repair the hydraulics & put a clutch in & start body work. The original owner that Dad bought it from changed the air cleaner & put an air stack on. I want to change it back to a factory air cleaner setup. I also want to clean the fuel tank and put a sealer coating in it.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It's very possible that the hydro system was stressed by the splitter,or if they opened the line(s),to install/remove it,it could have gotten air in or lost fluid.
Check the fluid,after running it and operating the hydro valve,and see if there is a foamy/frothy look to the oil.
If there is,it's got air in it,or is sucking air somewhere.
If the oil is normal,check the directional valve(hand valve) ,and pump,to see if any relief valves are stuck,or if there is fluid leaking past them,internally .


----------



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks when it warms up I plan to get it out & check things & give it a good wash. Is it possible the hydraulic fluid from the splitter is the wrong spec?


----------

